# How to shave cheese?



## crankin (Apr 9, 2009)

Can I shave cheese (i.e. a block of parmesan) without having a special tool?  How would I do this?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 9, 2009)

Use a vegetable peeler.  Works quite well but may take some time.


----------



## crankin (Apr 9, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Use a vegetable peeler.  Works quite well but may take some time.



So I can just a vegetable peeler to get shaved cheese as seen on the top of the pasta in this recipe?

http://find.myrecipes.com/recipes/recipefinder.dyn?action=displayRecipe&recipe_id=1886401


----------



## Katie H (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep, yep, yeppers.  Go for it.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2009)

crankin said:


> So I can just a vegetable peeler to get shaved cheese as seen on the top of the pasta in this recipe?
> 
> Linguine with Arugula Pesto Recipe - Pasta - MyRecipes.com




I'd bet that's how they did it for the picture.


----------

